

Martin Personal Jetpack approved for manned test-flights - TheLegace
http://www.afp.com/en/node/1034390
Aviation regulators have issued a permit to fly with human pilots.
======
TheLegace
Here is a video posted in 2011 of them doing a test flight with a dummy going
to about 5000ft[1].

[1]
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SHPedpE70Es](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SHPedpE70Es)

